# Looking for early Christian and pseudo Christian writings



## austinbrown2 (Sep 18, 2006)

Hello all,

I enjoy reading early Christian writings such as the Apostolic Fathers and the like, but I am ignorant of the other works and writings out there- earlier stuff (no later than the 4th century). 

I know there are heretical writings, spurious things, something called the Odes of Solomon and all other manner of objects out there that I am simply not too familiar with. In this vein, I would like three things:

1. Be able to see all of the existing writings in this period. Is there a nifty catalog out there that I could see which lists all such writings?

2. Learn more about how we have obtained these writings and how they figure dates.

3. Is there a one stop internet source (or book) which has 1 or 2 or 1 and 2?

Many thanks all,
Austin


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Sep 19, 2006)

http://wesley.nnu.edu/biblical_studies/noncanon/index.htm

a great resource!!


----------



## austinbrown2 (Sep 19, 2006)

*Oh bravo! Thank you (NT)*


----------



## Ken S. (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by austinbrown2_
> Hello all,
> 
> I enjoy reading early Christian writings such as the Apostolic Fathers and the like, but I am ignorant of the other works and writings out there- earlier stuff (no later than the 4th century).
> ...



indeed it will be great if there is a "one stop internet source (or book) which has 1 or 2 or 1 and 2"


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Sep 19, 2006)

what does (NT) mean?


----------



## RamistThomist (Sep 20, 2006)

I would be more concerned with the Neo-Platonism of many of the Fathers rather than the heresies. The heresies would be noticeable. Colin Gunton's book, _The Triune Creator_, deals with many admirable aspects of the early Fathers while ditching the neo-platonism.


----------



## RamistThomist (Sep 20, 2006)

http://www.ccel.org/fathers.html


----------



## austinbrown2 (Sep 20, 2006)

*What does (NT) mean?*

Sorry, I forgot what kind of message board I was on. (NT) means no text. I forgot I wasn't on one of those pyramid like message boards where you see the title and nothing else.

Austin


----------

